# Hymer Starline 640 axle weights?



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello again,
I'm trying to uprate my 98/99 Hymer Starline 640 on a Sprinter chassis. The vehicle is currently plated @ 3500kg. We are intending to head off on a 2 year Euro tour and would like a bit more payload.
I have tried to get in touch with Hymer Germany but they must be on holiday as they haven't answered my e-mails. I have asked SV Tech but they say they need the axle weights of the original vehicle. I have searched the vehicle top to bottom but can't find a weight plate for the vehicle so I contacted my local Merc commercial dealer but they were unable to find the details required. 
Is there anyone with this type of vehicle who could give me the weight plate details or give me an idea where I could get them?

thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

my 640 hymer chassis reads 3500KG ------ 5600 kg-- then number 1 axle 1600 nkg number 2 axle 2240. hope this helps


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

I had updated many years ago by hymer,who sent one hymer plate and one daimler- benz plate,that reads 3800kg --number 1 axle 1600kg number -2 axle 2400kg, no work was carried out ,


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This may seem an odd question, but how do you know it is plated at 3,500 kg if you cannot find a weight plate? I assume you are referring to the "revenue weight" on the V5, but this may not be the same as the plated weight (it happens).

On my 2003 Hymer, there is a Hymer plate on the UK offside near the rear wheel and a matching MB plate under the bonnet on the left hand side as you look at the engine. Picture of the Hymer plate below. The first figure is the Max authorised mass, the second is the max train weight, third (marked 1) is the front axle and fourth (marked 2) is the rear axle.

You should find a plate like this somewhere!

Philip


----------



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I contacted another Merc commercial dealer who had worked on the van in the past. They were able to pull the data card and give me all the details of the axle weights. 
Tomoo321, the weights are the same as yours 3500kg 1600kg and 2240kg.
Jeanluc, since I'm unable to locate a plate on the vehicle I was indeed going off the V5. It seems odd that the weights on your plate are so different to the ones given on Tomoo321's. i guess it's something to do with the age of the vehicle. I will look for the plate in the places you mentioned, the Hymer plate, is it inside the vehicle or out?
As previously mentioned I've tried to contact Hymer Germany but to date they haven't replied. I contacted Hymer UK who said they could help and would get someone to call me back but to date they haven't either (bad admin must be contagious). I will call SV Tech on Mon and see what they can come up with. 

Thanks again


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

If your hymer 640 is right drive .The chassis plate is between the driver seat and the gas locker it is unable to get too or even see.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

My plate is on the outside grey skirt.
I also have weight details on the driver's seat base (LHD) but it is indicative rather than the official plate which is under the bonnet. (I think my seat plate says 3,500 kg so it is not the actual MAM of the vehicle.)
Your Starline may have been down-rated to 3,500 kg for continental licence / tax / speed restrictions if imported, or possibly in the UK if the previous owner did not have a C1 entitlement on his licence.

The standard MAM for a 316 Sprinter van was, I believe, 3,500 kg. The 3,800 kg MAM was available on the camping car chassis version, but I do not think there is any structural difference between the two formats.

Philip


----------



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks again,
The vehicle is RHD when I dropped it off for habitation check I asked the guys doing the the service and they also said that they believed the plate was between the gas locker and drivers seat which would have been were the step was prior to conversion.

I believe the vehicle arrived in UK on a 3500kg ticket, it was then up-plated to 3800kg and then for what I suspect was an age related reason was down-plated to 3500kg again.

I'll keep you posted on how I get on with the up-rate. We are so close to our departure I can almost smell the sherry and tapas.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 2003 B544 and there is a small cut-out in the front of the Gas locker and with the bottles removed, you can see the plate!


----------

